# [WoW] Navigationshilfe benötigt.



## Rabowke (7. Juni 2005)

*[WoW] Navigationshilfe benötigt.*

ich benötige eine kleine navigationshilfe. wie komme ich am besten von undercity ( hillsbrad, arathi hochland ) oder halt von stranglethorn ins ödland?

ich weiss das man relativ problemlos von seiten der allianz ins ödland kommt, nur ist doch loch modan zwergen gebiet.

also, wie komm ich dahin? ich kann doch nicht vom arathi hochland ins sumpfland, von dort mich durch einen tunnel kämpfen mit elite zwergen npcs ( weiss nicht was die für ein level haben ) und mich dann richtung loch modan durchschlagen.  

schon mal danke für event. hinweise ...


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (7. Juni 2005)

*AW: [WoW] Navigationshilfe benötigt.*



			
				Rabowke am 07.06.2005 09:55 schrieb:
			
		

> ich benötige eine kleine navigationshilfe. wie komme ich am besten von undercity ( hillsbrad, arathi hochland ) oder halt von stranglethorn ins ödland?
> 
> ich weiss das man relativ problemlos von seiten der allianz ins ödland kommt, nur ist doch loch modan zwergen gebiet.
> 
> ...


Doch, der von dir beschriebene Weg ist "am besten". Die Zwerge in den Tunneln sind nur lvl30 und du solltest keine Probleme haben, wenn du an ihnen vorbeirennst. Dann noch quer durch Loch Modan und ab ins Ödland.


----------



## Vordack (7. Juni 2005)

*AW: [WoW] Navigationshilfe benötigt.*



			
				Rabowke am 07.06.2005 09:55 schrieb:
			
		

> ich benötige eine kleine navigationshilfe. wie komme ich am besten von undercity ( hillsbrad, arathi hochland ) oder halt von stranglethorn ins ödland?
> 
> ich weiss das man relativ problemlos von seiten der allianz ins ödland kommt, nur ist doch loch modan zwergen gebiet.
> 
> ...



Was fürn Char hast Du? Was für ne Rasse? (Wg den Rassenfähigkeiten)

Also so lange Du nach Loch Modan kommst, könntestr Du da ja den ganzen Weg schwimmen und die restlichen Meter vom Süden LM bis is Ödland laufen.

Frage ist nur wie Du vom Sumpfland nach LM kommst, am besten die Hände in die Hand nehmen *g


----------



## Rabowke (7. Juni 2005)

*AW: [WoW] Navigationshilfe benötigt.*



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 07.06.2005 09:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Doch, der von dir beschriebene Weg ist "am besten". Die Zwerge in den Tunneln sind nur lvl30 und du solltest keine Probleme haben, wenn du an ihnen vorbeirennst. Dann noch quer durch Loch Modan und ab ins Ödland.


danke, so werd ich es mal probieren. wusste nicht mehr welches lvl die kleinen zwerge hatten.



			
				Vordack am 07.06.2005 10:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Was fürn Char hast Du? Was für ne Rasse? (Wg den Rassenfähigkeiten) Also so lange Du nach Loch Modan kommst, könntestr Du da ja den ganzen Weg schwimmen und die restlichen Meter vom Süden LM bis is Ödland laufen. Frage ist nur wie Du vom Sumpfland nach LM kommst, am besten die Hände in die Hand nehmen *g


ich hab einen untoten hexenmeister auf lvl36. ich glaub nicht das ich da schwimmen werde, das ganze soll ja nicht in arbeit ausarten. ich werd wohl die leute fearen bzw. 'außer gefecht' setzen.

gott sei dank gibts im ödland einen greifen der wohl direkt nach undercity fliegt.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (7. Juni 2005)

*AW: [WoW] Navigationshilfe benötigt.*



			
				Rabowke am 07.06.2005 10:30 schrieb:
			
		

> gott sei dank gibts im ödland einen greifen der wohl direkt nach undercity fliegt.


Wenn du den Flugpunkt im Ödland aktiviert hast, könntest du theoretisch (mit Zwischenstopps) von Uncercity nach Booty Bay fliegen. Dauert nur was... *g*


----------



## Rabowke (7. Juni 2005)

*AW: [WoW] Navigationshilfe benötigt.*



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 07.06.2005 10:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Rabowke am 07.06.2005 10:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
soo schön ist die grafik von WoW nun auch nicht das ich sie mir 10min antue.
dann lieber mit dem zeppelin von ud nach grim'gol & von dort aus mit dem greifen nach booty bay 

spart nerven & zeit.


----------



## Otscho (7. Juni 2005)

*AW: [WoW] Navigationshilfe benötigt.*

durch loch modan ist doch mal der schönere weg als durch die brennende steppe   
musst einfach ein bisschen später am abend durchgehen, wenn alle schon am pennen sind. im sumpfland sieht man auf dem weg kaum jemand. die wachen in loch modan haben nur lvl30, sollte also für dich kein problem sein. zudem ist das für dich noch lowlvl gebiet, da haben alle angst, wenn sie nen hordler mit totenkopf sehen^^


----------



## Grossmuffti_Tarkin (7. Juni 2005)

*AW: [WoW] Navigationshilfe benötigt.*

Alternativ der WoW Routenplaner von inwow.de:

http://wow.ingame.de/routenplaner/

MfG Tarkin


----------



## Rabowke (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: [WoW] Navigationshilfe benötigt.*



			
				Grossmuffti_Tarkin am 07.06.2005 17:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Alternativ der WoW Routenplaner von inwow.de:
> 
> http://wow.ingame.de/routenplaner/
> 
> MfG Tarkin


 
hör mit dem spielzeug auf. teste doch mal spassenshalber tirisfall ( undercity ) nach das ödland, uldaman ( ist ja gleich am eingang ).

ohne filter -> greifen von uc nach das ödland, rest per fuss
ohne greifen -> error, findet keinen weg / timed out


----------

